
He tried to prank the DMV. Then his vanity license plate backfired big time - ColinWright
https://mashable.com/article/dmv-vanity-license-plate-def-con-backfire/
======
ColinWright
For those who are interested in the HN community thoughts, the discussion is
over here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20676904](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20676904)

